# Chipped Tooth!



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my gosh, SAME thing happened to me. Same tooth!! LOL! Desmond chipped his at a young age too, like 9/10 months. I was SO upset. I said the same thing "9 months old and he's already chipped a tooth?!" 
I think it was the marrow bones I got from the pet store. Those things are heavy and hard, he probably chipped it on that, but I can't think of any thing else that could have chipped it. 

Maybe one incisor is just not as sharp as the others?? lol


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Birdie said:


> Oh my gosh, SAME thing happened to me. Same tooth!! LOL! Desmond chipped his at a young age too, like 9/10 months. I was SO upset. I said the same thing "9 months old and he's already chipped a tooth?!"
> I think it was the marrow bones I got from the pet store. Those things are heavy and hard, he probably chipped it on that, but I can't think of any thing else that could have chipped it.
> 
> Maybe one incisor is just not as sharp as the others?? lol


I did give her a raw marrow bone a couple of weeks ago. I wonder if that did it....

I can tell it's chipped because it's not perfectly smooth and the center looks a little different


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Take a picture o:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Chipped...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Not chipped.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ugh - so sorry to hear that !

BUT, it looks minor and will probably "smooth over" by itself over time 

Keep an eye for infection. Sometimes bacteria can travel up the tooth when enamel is damaged and dentin is exposed but I think that his chip is too shallow for that to happen !


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

One of my poodle had two chipped teeth when she was a pup, she lived like that all her life. The vet told me not to worry about it. 
It probably was from the bone you gave her. My poodle was chewing on rocks.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ugh Millie chews on rocks too. My mom has these sea rocks she collected once and they have been a decoration in our backyard for the past 10 years.....until Millie came along! She runs around the yard with them and chews on them. :doh:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

One of my cats has a badly chipped canine - much worse than Millie's chip. My vet advised just keeing an eye on it - no need to do anything unless it changed colour, or there were any signs of infection. Perhaps it may be wise to move the rocks, and avoid marrow bones, though!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

fjm said:


> One of my cats has a badly chipped canine - much worse than Millie's chip. My vet advised just keeing an eye on it - no need to do anything unless it changed colour, or there were any signs of infection. Perhaps it may be wise to move the rocks, and avoid marrow bones, though!


Yeah..good call on removing the rocks and marrow bones...You live, you learn. Too bad it involved chipping my puppy's tooth! I feel like such a bad mommy!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Ah haa! Rocks!
Sure hope this chipped tooth does not turn out to be a painful problem for Millie! 
Going through the dental work with Ruby recently, I became more informed on specific tooth conditions via the clinic's patient information section of their website. It might help you to browse some of it's contents. 
Carolinas Animal Hospital and Dental Clinic - Charlotte, NC Veternarian


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I doubt the rocks caused the chipped tooth. She plays with those more than gnawing away at them. I've gotten rid of them to be safe. I'm sure it was the marrow bone. She gnawed at that for an hour or two. I will never ever give a dog a marrow bone again!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Millie, was it a raw bone? Or was the bone one of those dried ones that you can buy from a pet store? (Just wondering if the raw bones are less like to cause a chipped tooth.)


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

My lab, Chipper, badly chipped a canine tooth on a raw marrow bone almost 10 years ago. The tooth even turned gray, but has never loosened or caused him discomfort. The vet just keeps an eye on it, telling us it's fine as long as it's not causing him a problem. We don't give our dogs marrow bones anymore. They all love their Nylabones, though, and they've never caused them a problem.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

rubymom said:


> Millie, was it a raw bone? Or was the bone one of those dried ones that you can buy from a pet store? (Just wondering if the raw bones are less like to cause a chipped tooth.)


It was a raw bone.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

georgiapeach said:


> My lab, Chipper, badly chipped a canine tooth on a raw marrow bone almost 10 years ago. The tooth even turned gray, but has never loosened or caused him discomfort. The vet just keeps an eye on it, telling us it's fine as long as it's not causing him a problem. We don't give our dogs marrow bones anymore. They all love their Nylabones, though, and they've never caused them a problem.


I hope her tooth doesn't turn gray! She's only a baby!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

The chip looks so minimal, hopefully she won't have any problems from it!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have determined that the cause of Millie's chipped tooth is probably from playing crocodile mouth with Henry. I talked to some people, including the vet, who said front teeth like that don't usually get chipped from bones, because they chew with their back teeth.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

*Another one!!*

Now the same tooth, on the other side, looks flat on the tip. I am guessing it is chipped a bit too. One of the little ones next to it is flattened at the bottom too...

WTH? It's hardly noticeable and I don't think it is a big deal, not much different than normal wearing down that would naturally occur..but she is just a baby! 

The only thing she chews on is her antler...I doubt it is from that, but always possible. Could this be from playing too aggressively/mouthy with Henry? They do alligator mouth a lot....but HIS teeth aren't chipping!!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh nooooooo  !!!!! I am so sorry to hear that it happened again : (((. Can only imagine your distress 

I think that it can be a genetic thing, same as with people perhaps - some have strong and healthy teeth and some bad teeth even if they have exactly same care and diet. Not that Millie has bad teeth - they are just maybe more fragile :noidea:

Just keep an eye on those teeth since infection can happen if crack is deep enough .

Hope this is last incident though :hug::clover: !!!!!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> The only thing she chews on is her antler...I doubt it is from that, but always possible. Could this be from playing too aggressively/mouthy with Henry? They do alligator mouth a lot....but HIS teeth aren't chipping!!!


Poor girly! At least she isnt chipping them too bad. I could very well be from playing/allergating. I have some chipped teeth (mostly my "canines") from when a dog has knocked me under the chin at work. You can tell exactly with my teeth, as they both have a perfect notch that they both fit together in. Its very small, and just the tip but i could see it happening on a dog too. Its all how their teeth fit together. Perhaps hers hit more.


----------

